# Quantz



## Aurelian

A question for the flutists:

Is Quantz unfairly neglected?


----------



## Guest

Sorry, I'm not a flautist, but I can say that his 18th-century treatise "On Playing the Flute" is a gold mine for tips on period performance and perhaps would be great if it got more attention from Joe Public.


----------



## satoru

Aurelian said:


> A question for the flutists:
> 
> Is Quantz unfairly neglected?


 I studied his "On Playing the Flue" to learn about the performance style of baroque era. On the other hand, among his >300 flute concertos, ~200 flute sonatas, not many are frequently performed. In that sense, his works are neglected, but whether it is "unfairly" or not is a different question. I played many of his solo pieces and sonatas out of curiosity but now don't remember any of them... In contrast, I still remember pieces by Bach, Handel, Telemann, etc, after 300 years. By the way, I'm one of those who-wanted-to-be-a-flutist-but-picked-other-carrier guys.


----------

